# Army test new Camo...and a new dress uniform



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 9, 2018)

The US Army's new camouflage will hide soldiers and tanks in plain sight — wherever they are


----------



## 4859 (Nov 9, 2018)

What?

WHAT??????

They made me trade in my BDU's for those damn pajamas, and now that I'm out they're all like okay guys just kidding, check out our invisibility cloaks.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 11, 2018)

Umm, just...wow. If it works as advertised, it sounds like one heck of a game changer, especially in a conventional conflict.


----------



## MikeDelta (Nov 11, 2018)

Just in time for the build up of our presence in the European Theater


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 11, 2018)

Pinks and Greens were authorized for wear today...


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 11, 2018)

It's Official: Army Adopts Version of Pinks and Greens Uniform on Veterans Day

It's almost like they waited till Veterans day........


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 11, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Pinks and Greens were authorized for wear today...



Just out of curiosity, are they authorized as a Class A, B, C,  to augment the dress blues? Or are they doing away with the ASU/informal dress blues? 

I've always loved the dress blues, but fucking hate the way the Army gayed it the fuck up with berets and stupid shit,  that white shirt with blue pants looks like a fucking bus drivers uniform... Anyway,  glad to see the Pinks and Greens are back,  both my grandfather's wore that uniform,  it would have been cool to have gotten a chance to wear them and have a wall hanger next to them... Guess the picture of me in my blues hanging next to my dad in his blues, next to my sister in her blues will have to suffice.

ETA: Never mind I read the Army times article.


----------



## Topkick (Nov 11, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> It's Official: Army Adopts Version of Pinks and Greens Uniform on Veterans Day
> 
> It's almost like they waited till Veterans day........



I like it. Think it looks great.Just never cared to have so many different required uniform variations. Imo, less is better.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 11, 2018)

Have to admit it's a good look.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 11, 2018)

Yep, yep, now if we could just get rid of the Gay Pride ribbon...


----------



## digrar (Nov 11, 2018)

When did the cap change?


----------



## Topkick (Nov 11, 2018)

digrar said:


> When did the cap change?



Back to the cunt cap, huh? Meh.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 11, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Have to admit it's a good look.
> 
> View attachment 24821



This is awesome....


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 11, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Back to the cunt cap, huh? Meh.



Hopefully it is a better quality than the green caps...


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 11, 2018)

Wait, the Army wants to be like the Marines? 

Who knew!


(stir stir stir).


----------



## digrar (Nov 11, 2018)

digrar said:


> When did the cap change?



To clarify, the cap in the band of brothers pic seems to be of a slightly well used cunt cap, while the new ones seem to be of one that has been well preserved, not stretched out or played with at all. If you get what I'm saying...


----------



## Topkick (Nov 11, 2018)

The modern version of the cap is designed a bit different from the originals.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 11, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Have to admit it's a good look.


It'll change again in a couple of years.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 11, 2018)

*sigh*   so true.....


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 12, 2018)

I do wish the Army would do away with name tags on dress uniforms.....looks cheap.

I see SMA Dailey does not sport a name tag.



But the common soldier has them...


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 12, 2018)

WASHINGTON -- The United States Army announced today that it is adopting an iconic uniform -- the "Army Greens" -- as its new service uniform. This is the uniform worn by America's "Greatest Generation" in World War II.

The current Army Blues Uniform will return to being a formal dress uniform, while the Army Greens will become the everyday business-wear uniform for all Soldiers. The Army Combat Uniform -- also known as the Operational Camouflage Pattern (OCP) -- will remain the Army's duty/field uniform.

The uniform will be cost-neutral for enlisted Soldiers, who will be able to purchase them with their annual clothing allowance. Female Soldiers will have the option to wear versions with a skirt or pants, and will also have additional shoe options.

The Army Greens will be fielded to Soldiers reporting to their first units as early as the summer of 2020. The mandatory wear date for all Soldiers will be 2028.

The new uniform will come at no additional cost to the American taxpayer. It will be made in the USA.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 12, 2018)

Yeah cost nuteral my ass...

I agree on the name tags, looks like the old shitty desk name tags everyone had glued to a block of wood.  Like really motherfucker,  I'm in your office and don't who dah fuck you izz...


----------



## 4859 (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm a little confused.

They say they're bringing back the 'army greens', but then reference the uniform design worn back in the 40's, not the one started in the 50's... So are they bringing back my pickle suit for service wear, the one they just phased out, or the Pink and Greens?


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 12, 2018)

Pink and Greens....ASU remains the dress uniform.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks they are back to sew on Tabs and Unit patch/Combat patch...the pin on stuff was silly.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 13, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Back to the cunt cap, huh? Meh.



It's called a pisscutter in the Marines.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 13, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> It's called a pisscutter in the Marines.



I've heard them called both in the Army.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 13, 2018)

Those Pink and Greens look legit.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 13, 2018)

For crying out loud, find one thing and stick with it for more that 5 minutes...

I do like the pink & green...a tasteful nod to history....


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 13, 2018)

I say just get rid of the blues the only time I wear that shit is for dress as is. Just make the Pinks and Greens the across the board dress uniform. They look badass.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 13, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Wait, the Army wants to be like the Marines?
> 
> Who knew!
> 
> ...




Similar to the Marine Service A...only we don't get all the superfluous bling. 😈


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 13, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Similar to the Marine Service A...only we don't get all the superfluous bling. 😈


It would have been smarter and easier to just adopt that cut of uniform...but no.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 14, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> For crying out loud, find one thing and stick with it for more that 5 minutes...
> 
> I do like the pink & green...a tasteful nod to history....



I think it's a problem of the late 90's and ongoing.  The Army has an undertone at the upper level that is always looking towards the future, either it be practical use or the simple look of being more "futuristic". You can see it in some of the silly looking weapons such as the XM8 rifle,  or the XM25, etc.  It was seen in the Land Warrior Intergraded Soldier System,  the introduction of a universal camo uniform (acu's albeit a shitty first try). I can go on and on,  but big Army doesn't just have practical thinking combat leaders making important decisions on all the new and improved stuff.  Hints the impractical bullshit that makes it way onto the battlefield. Well the same shit happens on the pretty side of the house "hey berets belong to our badasses,  they look elite,  well if everyone looks elite,  they will feel elite,  therefore they will perform to a more elite level" and then the Army gets a black beret Army wide. Or the dress blues becoming common wear "hey the old guard looks sharp, all strict and strac,  let's make all our soldiers look like that" and the bright idea fairy attacks again,  and again,  and again. Some people haven't learned no matter how much you polish a turd,  it's still just a turd.

Leads me to the identity crises in the Army. We have set a lot of our history and traditions aside for the new flashy shiny thing.  That has an adverse effect on the organization as a whole,  especially when a guy or gal joins to be apart of an elite fighting force,  gets tossed into a clown suit of the day (ACU-ASU bus driver suit) and spends his days doing safety, gender, sexual, suicide briefs on a quarterly or even monthly bases. Or that 8-10 year service combat NCO debating on staying in or moving on because they are tired of the bullshit. 

The Army has been used as a testing ground of immense amounts of bullshit. Senior leaders (career officers who cared more about their career then the Army) embraced it and have the organization confused. I think that is why we are now seeing some of the stuff we are seeing now,  changing of uniforms back to historical ways,  better camo, better harder training,  longer training in OSUT and other ait's,  tougher standards, higher physical fitness testing and standards.

The Army will right itself, but just like getting all twisted up didn't happen overnight, fixing things won't happen overnight either. I know that's a lot of reading, but I'm just trying to explain a lot of the "changes" that have been taking place, such as uniforms and the like.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 14, 2018)

I think this is another unnecessary distraction from the things that our senior leadership ought to be concerned about.  

We just went through a huge re-design process for our dress uniforms in 2015, and back then the Army made the right decision to scale down to one.  Getting rid of the pickle suit was a good idea, but now we have another uniform we have to buy, outfit (because you know none of the major components are going to be interchangeable with what we've already got!), maintain, and transport.

And for what?  This "throwback" uniform, to a time when the Army actually won wars, is nothing but yet another "bread and circuses" feel-good distractor.  It's not going to help with recruiting.  It's not going to help with retention.  It's not going to increase "readiness" or make us more "lethal," which if I remember correctly are the Chief of Staff's  top priorities.

I think we keep doing these things because they are easy, and tangible, and get good press.  It's a lot easier, and sexier, to design and field a new uniform than it is to jump headlong into things like talent management, the broken evaluation system, Soldier suicide, force modernization recruiting, and oh yeah fighting and winning all of the wars we're currently fighting in places from the Philippines to Syria.

If they were going to do another uniform redesign, they could have at least finally put a stake through the heart of the black beret.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 14, 2018)

@Marauder06, I agree with the one service uniform, I just don't think the dress blues was the right uniform for that. Personally, I thought the Vietnam era khaki uniform was the best looking of them all,  topped with a green jacket for class A would be my pick.  The pinks and greens are nice too,  the pickle suit ain't bad either.  The dress blues should remain for formal events,  soldiers buy them when and if they want them,  for formal dress.  The other issues,  is turning all the patches,  tabs, etc into metal badges on the front of the uniform, looks silly,  like those JROTC kids or some kinda boyscout sash. Don't even get me started on the white shirt for the class B,  beret,  or airborne troops blousing their dress pants. On any of the other uniforms it looks great,  on the blues, it's looks fucking retarded.

But agreed, it's a stupid distraction from the mission at hand.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 15, 2019)

"One decision has already been made, Dailey said ― no name tag on the greens. "  

SMA: Soldiers may be wearing fewer awards and decorations on the Army Greens


----------



## MikeDelta (Feb 16, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> "One decision has already been made, Dailey said ― no name tag on the greens. "
> 
> SMA: Soldiers may be wearing fewer awards and decorations on the Army Greens



No name tag! That’s great, always felt it looked like a big box retail store issued item.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 16, 2019)

I found name takes useful and professional.  And IIRC there's already provisions for not wearing them with the Blues for certain events.  

No name tags & brown uniforms = two steps closer to us mimicking the Marine Corps.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 16, 2019)

They looked cheap...IMHO


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 16, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> No name tags & brown uniforms = two steps closer to us mimicking the Marine Corps.



More like getting back to our Army traditions....


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 16, 2019)

I'd rather we focus on the "traditions" that matter, like winning wars and meeting recruiting goals, than bread-and-circus "sea changes" that are full of sound and fury yet signify nothing.


----------



## MikeDelta (Feb 17, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> I found name takes useful and professional.  And IIRC there's already provisions for not wearing them with the Blues for certain events.
> 
> No name tags & brown uniforms = two steps closer to us mimicking the Marine Corps.



Name tapes on OCPs and blouses good. That crappy plastic pin on nametage for Class As...not so good.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 17, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> I'd rather we focus on the "traditions" that matter, like winning wars and meeting recruiting goals, than bread-and-circus "sea changes" that are full of sound and fury yet signify nothing.



Understood...I just always hated that damn plastic nametag since basic. But, hell, I'm retired now....just an opinion thing for me.


----------

